# The day we lost East Pakistan



## dexter

We all know that APS attack was one of the worse things happend in this country but at the same time the *Fall of Dhaka or Sakut-e-Dhaka* has been completely ignored by our main stream media where millions of people on both sides lost thier lives including women and children and thousand of them lost their homes. Moving ahead is a good thing but for those who learn from their history and we haven't learnt anything till now and repeating the same mistakes.

Neither, Pakistan was so ‘evil’ nor Indians so ‘well-meaning’ nor Bengalis ‘exclusively victimized’ by this unfortunate war.Atrocities were committed by all sides, but we lost out on moral grounds, because not only did we fail to stop the alienation of Bengalis, but it was our duty as protectors of the nation to stop the atrocities, and we failed. That India had a hand in it, is without doubt a major factor in the separation. That subterfuge and deception was employed by indians, to bring about this humiliation of the army, is without doubt. That selfish politicians played their part along with incompetent generals is a foregone conclusion. Everyone did their part, including rascist west pakistani bureacrats, no one in isolation was responsible for this debacle. 

‘*Dead Reckoning*’ by Sharmila Bose is a good book to truly understand 1971 at some extent which pointout that :

The 3 million number is complete fabrication.
There were not 90,000 soldiers.
Much of the persecution against erstwhile east pakistan hindus was by Bengalis.
Biharis paid a heavy price for ‘collaboration’.
The Dhaka university incident was not simply students but armed bengali freedom-fighters.
The most famous picture of purported pakistani soldier checking the lungi to identify hindus is actually a picture of an Indian solider checking for muslims.
India engaged in activities that were later labelled as ‘cross-border terrorism’ in kashmir.
The unfortunate thing is that this war is used by all parties whether liberal, rebels, unionists, indians, secessionists, pakistanis, bangladeshis to their advantage. nobody is interested in seeking the truth.

However it is part of history and must be seen in that context, without exaggeration or convenient editing. The truth must be out however ugly and unpalatable it might be. That is the only way forward, Bengalis are still our brethren, bound by history and religion, let us move forward together in that spirit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

Thanks God , we lost it .


----------



## third eye

dexter said:


> *There were not 90,000 soldiers*.



How does this postage stamp issued by Pak seem ? , does the lady know more than GOP ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

welcome to troll thread .


----------



## AKD

Sharmila bose....really???
Then they should read this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Sad day for us, hope we believe in ourself , we should move forward, learn lesson from past , and make contribution for betterment of Pakistan
.Pakistan Zindabad 



Syed Asif Bukhari said:


> Thanks God , we lost it .


Mate, this is not something to feel proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Sad day for us, hope we believe in ourself , we should move forward, learn lesson from past , and make contribution for betterment of Pakistan
> .Pakistan Zindabad
> 
> 
> Mate, this is not something to feel proud.


This is also not something to feel bad about .


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Syed Asif Bukhari said:


> This is also not something to feel bad about .


How?? Can you elaborate it?


----------



## singlefighter

third eye said:


> How does this postage stamp issued by Pak seem ? , does the lady know more than GOP ?



90000 also include the civilian govt employees who were punjabi bihari and some pushtoon also including police and other institutions people sharmila boss said truth all 90000 were not armed soldier army persons were not more than 54000


----------



## haviZsultan

dexter said:


> We all know that APS attack was one of the worse things happend in this country but at the same time the *Fall of Dhaka or Sakut-e-Dhaka* has been completely ignored by our main stream media where millions of people on both sides lost thier lives including women and children and thousand of them lost their homes. Moving ahead is a good thing but for those who learn from their history and we haven't learnt anything till now and repeating the same mistakes.
> 
> Neither, Pakistan was so ‘evil’ nor Indians so ‘well-meaning’ nor Bengalis ‘exclusively victimized’ by this unfortunate war.Atrocities were committed by all sides, but we lost out on moral grounds, because not only did we fail to stop the alienation of Bengalis, but it was our duty as protectors of the nation to stop the atrocities, and we failed. That India had a hand in it, is without doubt a major factor in the separation. That subterfuge and deception was employed by indians, to bring about this humiliation of the army, is without doubt. That selfish politicians played their part along with incompetent generals is a foregone conclusion. Everyone did their part, including rascist west pakistani bureacrats, no one in isolation was responsible for this debacle.
> 
> ‘*Dead Reckoning*’ by Sharmila Bose is a good book to truly understand 1971 at some extent which pointout that :
> 
> The 3 million number is complete fabrication.
> There were not 90,000 soldiers.
> Much of the persecution against erstwhile east pakistan hindus was by Bengalis.
> Biharis paid a heavy price for ‘collaboration’.
> The Dhaka university incident was not simply students but armed bengali freedom-fighters.
> The most famous picture of purported pakistani soldier checking the lungi to identify hindus is actually a picture of an Indian solider checking for muslims.
> India engaged in activities that were later labelled as ‘cross-border terrorism’ in kashmir.
> The unfortunate thing is that this war is used by all parties whether liberal, rebels, unionists, indians, secessionists, pakistanis, bangladeshis to their advantage. nobody is interested in seeking the truth.
> 
> However it is part of history and must be seen in that context, without exaggeration or convenient editing. The truth must be out however ugly and unpalatable it might be. That is the only way forward, Bengalis are still our brethren, bound by history and religion, let us move forward together in that spirit.


APS or Mariot attack is not the most horrible thing in our history. Losing half our population and our land by failing to treat Bengalis equally is the most major fault for us. Bengalis were the foremost supporters of the muslim league. We did not let them choose their own government, we mistreated them and the result is before us. Its not about patriotism. Its about have the stomach to accept a wrong committed by us ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

third eye said:


> How does this postage stamp issued by Pak seem ? , does the lady know more than GOP ?


POW were 90,000. These included 34 K soldiers, their families and the civilians. Few of my cousins were POW of India when they were of the age of 4 years, six months along with their parents.


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

haviZsultan said:


> APS or Mariot attack is not the most horrible thing in our history. Losing half our population and our land by failing to treat Bengalis equally is the most major fault for us. Bengalis were the foremost supporters of the muslim league. We did not let them choose their own government, we mistreated them and the result is before us. Its not about patriotism. Its about have the stomach to accept a wrong committed by us ourselves.


half area


----------



## alwaysfair

How are the isis able to defend the city of mosul for months with a strength of 5000, while Pakistan with a strength of around 50000 regular troops could not last 2 weeks ?


----------



## mr.robot

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Sad day for us, hope we believe in ourself , we should move forward, learn lesson from past , and make contribution for betterment of Pakistan
> .Pakistan Zindabad
> 
> 
> Mate, this is not something to feel proud.





haviZsultan said:


> APS or Mariot attack is not the most horrible thing in our history. Losing half our population and our land by failing to treat Bengalis equally is the most major fault for us. Bengalis were the foremost supporters of the muslim league. We did not let them choose their own government, we mistreated them and the result is before us. Its not about patriotism. Its about have the stomach to accept a wrong committed by us ourselves.


We haven't learnt anything.... This is from today.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manidabest

Thank God we lost it


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Musalman said:


> POW were 90,000. These included 34 K soldiers, their families and the civilians. Few of my cousins were POW of India when they were of the age of 4 years, six months along with their parents.


Gen. Amin among others (incl. Niazi) claimed 55000+ regular soldiers along with 550000 semi and un armed collaborationist militia.



dexter said:


> The Dhaka university incident was not simply students but armed bengali freedom-fighters.


How many Pak soldiers suffered casualties in Dhaka University massacre? How did they arrest all teachers and students so ... peacefully? How did they have neat bullet exit holes in their heads?

It was probably necessary to destroy Bengali intellectual capacity. But HAD to win the war to suppress the massacre(s). But then you lost... and people came to know about it. Quite like Katyn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

